# AXPONA 2013 Official Show Report Discussion Thread



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

March 8th - Hello from sunny Chicago! 

My day started out very well - I was actually able to get on the road by 5:30 - shocking I know. And, it just continued to get better and better!

The Marketplace was the first area open - the first place I stopped at................

*Click Here for the AXPONA 2013 Official Show Report Thread*​


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*AXPONA 2013 Discussion and Comments Thread*

Awesome Joe... I know you are having a grand utopia of a time. :bigsmile:

Thanks very much for the coverage and I am looking forward to more great info. :T


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

Good stuff, keep it coming. We live vicariously through you.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

I would be happy to review the Focal Grande Utopia if they were to send me a pair. :gulp:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



Sonnie said:


> Awesome Joe... I know you are having a grand utopia of a time. :bigsmile:
> 
> Thanks very much for the coverage and I am looking forward to more great info. :T





Wardsweb said:


> Good stuff, keep it coming. We live vicariously through you.





robbo266317 said:


> I would be happy to review the Focal Grande Utopia if they were to send me a pair. :gulp:


Thank you gentlemen - it really was a great day! It is quite a different experience when every speaker you listen to sounds amazing and you really need to be nitpicky to attempt to decide which one you preferred.

Bill - I will see what I can work out for you.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

Great stuff Joe! Keep it coming! :T


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

Sorry I missed you there ALM, I looked for the guy with the HTS shirts but did not see you at least not before they pulled the fire alarm. I have a good many photos if you find yourself in need. 


Here was one of my favorite sounds at the show. Just stunning.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

Sorry I missed you Jack! I spent the entire day (except for maybe the first hour) on the 9th floor - saw that setup you posted a picture to - what a unique speaker!

I am just now downloading today's picture and will be recommencing updates shortly.....


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I live in Illinois and I am going to the show tomorrow ... I feel like a kid going to Disney


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

Fire alarm? Did some of those amps get so hot it caught one of the rooms on fire?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



ALMFamily said:


> Next up was the Legacy Audio / Morrow Cables room. I actually spent part of the first hour of Saturday in this room as well as I wanted to get a bit more listening time in on the Whispers.
> 
> There were two separate setups with 2 different speakers in each setup. Here are those configurations:
> 
> ...




I have always wanted to hear Legacy speakers... maybe one day I will get to.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



ewardjr69 said:


> I live in Illinois and I am going to the show tomorrow ... I feel like a kid going to Disney


Busy day - you have a lot to see! 



Sonnie said:


> Fire alarm? Did some of those amps get so hot it caught one of the rooms on fire?


No, I think someone pulled an alarm in an attempt to walk out with some new speakers!  Seriously though, I think that someone was just playing a bit loud.....



Sonnie said:


> I have always wanted to hear Legacy speakers... maybe one day I will get to.


Definitely a fantastic experience - I would love to hear what those Aeris speakers sound like in my room!


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



Savjac said:


>


Oh man, MBL 101E Mk.2 are my dream speakers, because I can only dream of ever spending around $70,000 on a pair of speakers.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



Wardsweb said:


> Oh man, MBL 101E Mk.2 are my dream speakers, because I can only dream of ever spending around $70,000 on a pair of speakers.


MBL speakers are definitely in my top 5 most unique in appearance - not your standard rectangles to be sure!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

Man... I would want to take all this stuff home with me. Nice... very nice!

Did I mention this is come great coverage of the show! I think it's better than anything I have ever seen before. :T :T :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



Sonnie said:


> Man... I would want to take all this stuff home with me. Nice... very nice!
> 
> Did I mention this is come great coverage of the show! I think it's better than anything I have ever seen before. :T :T :T


I know! I had to promise my wife I would not come home wanting super expensive speakers! 

And, thanks! :R

More to come tomorrow morning before I head back to the show!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Man your Doing a great job reporting back everything .. Ill tell you what I wouldn't mind having those whisper speakers in my HT


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



JQueen said:


> Man your Doing a great job reporting back everything .. Ill tell you what I wouldn't mind having those whisper speakers in my HT


Thanks! And, I know exactly what you mean - honestly, I have only heard one speaker at this point that I would not take home..... :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It looks as though you're having a great time Joe. As many have said what an excellent job of relaying your thoughts for us here at HTS.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

Joe;

Your coverage of this show is very impressive, and your write-ups are incredibly detailed. It's the next best thing to being their. I think Sonnie needs to make you the official show correspondent, sending you to every big show in the country.  Of course, that means you need to bring back swag for all of us...


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

theJman said:


> Joe;
> 
> Your coverage of this show is very impressive, and your write-ups are incredibly detailed. It's the next best thing to being their. I think Sonnie needs to make you the official show correspondent, sending you to every big show in the country.  Of course, that means you need to bring back swag for all of us...


+1


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



theJman said:


> Joe;
> 
> Your coverage of this show is very impressive, and your write-ups are incredibly detailed. It's the next best thing to being their. I think Sonnie needs to make you the official show correspondent, sending you to every big show in the country.  Of course, that means you need to bring back swag for all of us...





JQueen said:


> +1


Thank you guys - that is very kind of you to say.

I am back home now after another great day. Time to reconnect with the family (they waited for me to get home to start family game night ) and I will continue posting thoughts / impressions a bit later.

I will admit - it would be hard to say no to going to these types of shows. It was a great experience and I got a chance to talk to several wonderful people.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Glad to hear you made it home safe we look forward to reading the rest but for now enjoy that time with the family


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

I do hope I will not be stepping on anyones toes here, just thought it would be ok to post some additional images of the eye and ear candy from the show. If I have poked my nose on Joe's territory, please feel free to delete as necessary. I wont make too many comments on what I heard as some things just were not so good actually and that should remain in my head. I will show what I feel to be the top 2 of the show in my opinion and then leave the rest as ...well the rest.

Already shown but far and away my favorite of the show, speakers and equipment. Awesome engineering and VW size amplification, I was mesmerized. 

If anyone has questions, just ask and I will do my best to answer. I am sure Joe will add his thoughts on further gear.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

There was really a tie for second place, both systems were brilliant but just slightly less so than the MBL system above. Check out the tubes in the amplifier below.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

The Sony speakers in the first image were very very good. The rest of the photos depict some wonderful equipment with musical reproduction ranging from great to good. I cannot completely judge the equipment as I think some of the rooms just did not work. The big disappointment was the static Martin Logans, they would not play them for me.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Some beautiful looking speakers and equipment


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I thought I was missing a few speakers from my house,please bring them back! Ok I'm kidding I only wish those are amazing. Nice work guys!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

Thanks for the pics Jack... I suspect Joe may cover some of those as well and will have some comments on them. 



theJman said:


> Joe;
> 
> Your coverage of this show is very impressive, and your write-ups are incredibly detailed. It's the next best thing to being their. I think Sonnie needs to make you the official show correspondent, sending you to every big show in the country.  Of course, that means you need to bring back swag for all of us...


You are so right Jim... and I have already told him that we may end up hiring him to cover all the shows for us. This is the best show coverage I have ever seen.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



Sonnie said:


> Thanks for the pics Jack... I suspect Joe may cover some of those as well and will have some comments on them.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right Jim... and I have already told him that we may end up hiring him to cover all the shows for us. This is the best show coverage I have ever seen.


Again, sorry I missed you Jack - would have been great to meet up. Next year! 

And, stop it - you are making me blush. :bigsmile:

So, I am going to finish up Friday's visits first. After that, I am going to just go randomly and will make sure to post when I visited.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

I do hope to meet you at some point Joe, it would have been nice this year but it was very crowded and actually somewhat complicated just to get from the parking garage to the hotel. No signs or directions found anywhere. 
None the less, this was a good show, everyone was very nice, I dont think we met any negative people the whole day, even as they wore down as the show continued. Hope the next one is soon.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

Fantastic coverage, Joe! I am sorry I wasn't able to make the trip, but my schedule has forever changed.  Keep up the great coverage buddy, and thanks for doing so.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



Nuance said:


> Fantastic coverage, Joe! I am sorry I wasn't able to make the trip, but my schedule has forever changed.  Keep up the great coverage buddy, and thanks for doing so.


Great to hear from you Brandon! Yeah, I completely understand those schedule changes.  Hopefully, you can make it to Des Moines next month!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



ALMFamily said:


> My last stop of the day was at an exhibitor's room whose products I was familiar with - Salk Sound. The system equipment was provided by Audio by Van Alstine. Here are a few photos:
> 
> Jim Salk brought three speakers - the Supercharged Songtowers (in white), the Soundscape 8s, and the Soundscape M7s:


I have to agree here, the Supercharged Songtowers were absolutely wonderful and seemed to do everything right, irrespective of their size. I was truly impressed.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



ALMFamily said:


> The Von Schweikert VR-100XS Universe system was next - a few photos:
> 
> The front wall:


Totally agree, this system - room was brilliant. I could happily live with these forever and a day....maybe longer. If I ever come into money, I think some of the systems you are posting would find their way into my home indeed.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



ALMFamily said:


> Next up was the Nightingale Concentus CTR 2 speakers. A couple photos:


I hope I do not ruffle any feathers here by saying I just could not warm up to these speakers. Yes they were fast and detailed, but maybe too detailed. Some of the sounds actually hurt my ears just a tad as they were almost brittle on the music being played during my visit. I quietly left after but a few minutes. Not my cup of music.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



Savjac said:


> I hope I do not ruffle any feathers here by saying I just could not warm up to these speakers. Yes they were fast and detailed, but maybe too detailed. Some of the sounds actually hurt my ears just a tad as they were almost brittle on the music being played during my visit. I quietly left after but a few minutes. Not my cup of music.


Not at all Jack - we all know that when it comes to speakers, it really comes down to individual taste. I will admit that when they started playing the third opera-level female vocal in a row, it started to grate on me a bit. But, for me, that probably is more a function of my taste in music as opera has never really appealed to me personally. As those that are following along have probably surmised by now, I thoroughly enjoy detail - I want to hear everything!  In some of the upcoming impressions, you will get a better sense of just how much. 

How is that for a teaser post! :bigsmile:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

This is absolutely awesome reporting Joe. I hope the Lone Star Audio Fest is a quarter as good as the Axpona show appeared to be. Great job! :clap:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

Wow Joe! great thread so far. I have no idea where you found the time to do all this. Its a realy amazing job, full of great information.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

Yeah... we absolutely have a star here... a natural show reporter. 

Hey... we got dibs on him too, so those of you reading, don't get no ideas. :nono:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



Dale Rasco said:


> This is absolutely awesome reporting Joe. I hope the Lone Star Audio Fest is a quarter as good as the Axpona show appeared to be. Great job! :clap:


Thanks Dale - I am planning on posting some closing thoughts on the show after I get all the system impressions finished. I did get an email yesterday that they already are planning for next year. They actually have a list of vendors who did not exhibit this year that want to sign up for next year due to the success of this one. Over 4,000 attendees.....



tonyvdb said:


> Wow Joe! great thread so far. I have no idea where you found the time to do all this. Its a realy amazing job, full of great information.


Thanks Tony - the sad part is that I missed most of one floor because I really wanted to spend a bit of time in each room to get a good sampling of music. I did notice a few press members who popped in, took a picture, and left. Not sure how you get an idea of what a system is really capable of in that short a time frame. Of course, I am sure they were able to make it to every room unlike me.....



Sonnie said:


> Yeah... we absolutely have a star here... a natural show reporter.
> 
> Hey... we got dibs on him too, so those of you reading, don't get no ideas. :nono:


Thanks for the compliment, but one (of many - again, closing thoughts at the end - teaser! ) of the things I learned was that I have a LOT to learn. :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

Now I just need to take out a second mortgage on my house to afford to buy something form there :daydream: :spend:


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

One of the most valuable lessons i learned at this fine show is that there are but a few things i could actually afford.
Maybe this one if I traded in my coin jar and that is only because I already have the computer :gulp:













o


o


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



Savjac said:


> One of the most valuable lessons i learned at this fine show is that there are but a few things i could actually afford.


Right there with you sir! Funny story - I am going to be doing a bit more reporting from other events. When my wife and I talked about it, her biggest concern was that I was going to come back wanting $50,000 speakers. :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

Those MBL 101 E MKIIs are the most odd looking speakers Ive seen in a long time. Your correct about them making you feel like you are in some sort of Sci Fi movie. I immediately thought of "Dr Who" LOL


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



ALMFamily said:


> Will it rival some of the other setups that were on display - probably not, but it gets you close at about one-tenth the price. A great system for those of us working on a budget!
> 
> The MSRP of the P-3000R pre-amp is $1,699 with the M-5000R amp coming in at $2,499 and the C-7000R CD player listing at $1,499. They were using the Focal 918s for speakers.



Agreed totally, this thought went through my head many times as I wandered the halls and stepped into the rooms. Who are the prospective buyers for most of this gear ? Certainly not I nor my companion. This room was a delightful change. The music hall room below also showed me how good sounds can be made on a budget. I loved the new MH turntable for only $1000 with cartridge, this room sounded very good.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



Savjac said:


> Agreed totally, this thought went through my head many times as I wandered the halls and stepped into the rooms. Who are the prospective buyers for most of this gear ? Certainly not I nor my companion. This room was a delightful change. The music hall room below also showed me how good sounds can be made on a budget. I loved the new MH turntable for only $1000 with cartridge, this room sounded very good.


One of the rooms I did not make it to....


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

Thanks so much for the reporting, really nice job of covering the event. Acutally, I must agree this is the best I have seen. Look forward to you being at more shows!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



ALMFamily said:


> Early Saturday afternoon brought me to Soundfield Audio's room.
> 
> This was the debut of the new Monitor 2 developed by AJ, the owner of Soundfield Audio. Unfortunately, no specs were available, but the MSRP is $1,800. I loved the finish of the cabinet - a hardwood front with gloss black for the rest of the cabinet looked very polished.
> 
> When I was done, I actually wrote "these sounds just as good as my floorstanders" in my notes - a very impressive monitor.


I surely hope they sound good, because they aren't going anywhere on looks alone. Those are some really goofy, disproportionate looking speakers. :yikes:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



ALMFamily said:


> The *SubMersive F2s use dual opposed 15" sealed woofers*. They have a DSP-controlled 2400W amp with a stated FR of 15/19 Hz - 200 Hz selectable with typical in-room extension to 8-14 Hz. The SubMersive HPs also use dual opposed 15" sealed woofers and have a DSP-controlled 2400W amp with a stated FR of 15/19 Hz - 200 Hz selectable with typical in-room extension to 8-14 Hz.


Just one minor correction with regards to Mark's subwoofers; the regular SubMersive's and the HP's are dual opposed, but the F2's have all their drivers facing forward.


----------



## Mark Seaton (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

Hi Joe,

Thank you very much for the kind comments and great reporting of the show overall. It worked out great that you found your way to the room while many were still downstairs after the fire alarm. Many times the room was packed and with the very tough room acoustics and small dimensions, the sound quality and surround effects fell off quickly outside of the center seating.




ALMFamily said:


> The SubMersive F2s use dual opposed 15" sealed woofers. They have a DSP-controlled 2400W amp with a stated FR of 15/19 Hz - 200 Hz selectable with typical in-room extension to 8-14 Hz. The SubMersive HPs also use dual opposed 15" sealed woofers and have a DSP-controlled 2400W amp with a stated FR of 15/19 Hz - 200 Hz selectable with typical in-room extension to 8-14 Hz.
> ...
> 
> This was my best experience of the day for Saturday - and in my top 3 for all weekend. Great job!





theJman said:


> Just one minor correction with regards to Mark's subwoofers; the regular SubMersive's and the HP's are dual opposed, but the F2's have all their drivers facing forward.


The correction should be to me! :whistling:
Joe did a fine job of copying my error on the spec sheet which was handed out where I had copied some info from the SubMersive HP and missed that bit of editing. Good catch! :doh:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



Mark Seaton said:


> The correction should be to me! :whistling:
> Joe did a fine job of copying my error on the spec sheet which was handed out where I had copied some info from the SubMersive HP and missed that bit of editing. Good catch! :doh:


Doh! Perhaps I should have used my eyes and looked more closely at the picture I took.... :R

Thanks for catching my error gentlemen!

Changed it in the post...


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



Mark Seaton said:


> The correction should be to me! :whistling:
> 
> Joe did a fine job of copying my error on the spec sheet which was handed out where I had copied some info from the SubMersive HP and missed that bit of editing. Good catch! :doh:


I never would have guessed that - your one of the few people who are more of a perfectionist then I am!  OK Joe, you're off the hook it seems. :neener:

See you at Andrews next month my friend...


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



theJman said:


> I surely hope they sound good, because they aren't going anywhere on looks alone. Those are some really goofy, disproportionate looking speakers. :yikes:


To be honest Jim, several speakers I saw were using the C shaped cabinet design - this just happened to be the only monitor that did so. It really was not bad IMO.



theJman said:


> I never would have guessed that - your one of the few people who are more of a perfectionist then I am!  OK Joe, you're off the hook it seems. :neener:
> 
> See you at Andrews next month my friend...


No I am not - I should have actually "read" what I was typing.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



ALMFamily said:


> Early Saturday afternoon brought me to Soundfield Audio's room.
> 
> 
> This was the debut of the new Monitor 2 developed by AJ, the owner of Soundfield Audio. Unfortunately, no specs were available, but the MSRP is $1,800. I loved the finish of the cabinet - a hardwood front with gloss black for the rest of the cabinet looked very polished.
> ...


Hi Joe,

Thanks for stopping by, it was nice to meet you. If I recall, you actually stuck around for a couple tracks. Hopefully none too boring.
Some of the specs are on my site on the "Coming Soon" page, but I will update asap. The price is "per pair". Been pretty hectic since flying back on Monday. 
The system comprised of my laptop - 16/44k WAV > Nuforce uDAC-2 > Power Modules (Belles) Soloist 1 integrated amp. MG Audio Design cabling used throughout.
Maybe I'll see you next year as well.

cheers,

AJ


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



ajinfla said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Thanks for stopping by, it was nice to meet you. If I recall, you actually stuck around for a couple tracks. Hopefully none too boring.
> Some of the specs are on my site on the "Coming Soon" page, but I will update asap. Been pretty hectic since flying back on Monday.
> ...


It was great to meet you as well AJ! I did stick around for a bit - and it was not boring at all! That is a great speaker you have on your hands - and thanks for posting the system.

I will definitely be there - so happy to get a show on this scale in our area.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



ALMFamily said:


> To be honest Jim, several speakers I saw were using the C shaped cabinet design - this just happened to be the only monitor that did so. It really was not bad IMO.


It wasn't really the C shape of the cabinet, per se - there are a lot of companies now that use a similar curvature. For me it was how _deep_ the cabinet was, along with how tall and skinny the front looked, which make it appear unbalanced. That, and the gargantuan ribbon driver dominating the faceplate add up to a look that I don't find terribly appealing. It seems as though you liked how they sounded though, which is always a good thing.




ALMFamily said:


> No I am not - I should have actually "read" what I was typing.


Nah. With all you've written, photographed and posted it's simply not possible to be 100% accurate. That would be asking too much from anyone. I blame Mark. :heehee:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



theJman said:


> It wasn't really the C shape of the cabinet, per se - there are a lot of companies now that use a similar curvature. For me it was how _deep_ the cabinet was, along with how tall and skinny the front looked, which make it appear unbalanced. That, and the gargantuan ribbon driver dominating the faceplate add up to a look that I don't find terribly appealing. It seems as though you liked how they sounded though, which is always a good thing.:


I wonder if the depth of the cabinet is what allows them to dig that deep. I am speaker design illiterate, but no kidding aside, there were several towers that were not doing as well in the low end as this guy was.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

You know I do wonder why it seems that quite a few of these companies brought what seems to be their most expensive products to the show. I can only imagine that the majority of the people visiting are not in the market for these expensive systems, although I could be mistaken, since I was not there. 

Don't get me wrong, I would like to see the really nice products and give it all a listen myself just to compare the 10's and 100's of thousand dollar systems with my wimpy setup at home... and to simply see the stuff... so much of it is so nice to merely look at in person. HOWEVER, why not bring with you a reasonably priced system that might be more affordable and that might be more in line with what the majority of folks will buy. Then again, I suppose those products might get overshadowed by the more expensive gear. I suppose too that if they sold just one of those higher end systems, it would be the equivalent of selling several of the lesser expensive systems.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



ALMFamily said:


> I wonder if the depth of the cabinet is what allows them to dig that deep. I am speaker design illiterate, but no kidding aside, there were several towers that were not doing as well in the low end as this guy was.


Some companies are of the "form follows function" mindset, others are the exact opposite. Based upon that speakers appearance I would assume those folks aren't the latter.

More than likely you're correct regarding the cabinets internal volume, and hence it's overall size; rich, full bodied sound very often does require cabinets of substantial proportions, so it's quite possible that the end result, sound wise, dictated a lot of the esthetics (including the slim width).


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



Sonnie said:


> You know I do wonder why it seems that quite a few of these companies brought what seems to be their most expensive products to the show. I can only imagine that the majority of the people visiting are not in the market for these expensive systems, although I could be mistaken, since I was not there.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I would like to see the really nice products and give it all a listen myself just to compare the 10's and 100's of thousand dollar systems with my wimpy setup at home... and to simply see the stuff... so much of it is so nice to merely look at in person. HOWEVER, why not bring with you a reasonably priced system that might be more affordable and that might be more in line with what the majority of folks will buy. Then again, I suppose those products might get overshadowed by the more expensive gear. I suppose too that if they sold just one of those higher end systems, it would be the equivalent of selling several of the lesser expensive systems.


To be honest, I think the folks who set the show up did a good job of assigning space. Most of the huge money setups were on the main level or the mezzanine. There were a few on the other 3 floors (the MBLs come to mind), but for the most part those 3 floors had components that would not break the bank so to speak.

Plus, from a purely marketing perspective, it seems to me you bring your most expensive system so that attendees remember it. Then, when they are in the market for equipment, they remember your name and go to your site. I am not sure how many sales actually happen at the shows - that is a good question for me to ask moving forward.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



ALMFamily said:


> I wonder if the depth of the cabinet is what allows them to dig that deep. I am speaker design illiterate, but no kidding aside, there were several towers that were not doing as well in the low end as this guy was.


Hi Joe,

The cabinet depth only contributes to the overall enclosed volume, which does indeed contribute to how deep a (passive) speaker will play. The tradeoff is always sensitivity, size and deep bass, so a larger cabinet is required for the other two. Regarding "proportion", keep in mind you are seeing it (3D) in person, Jim in photos. Perhaps lost is the scale, that these are fairly large (for "bookshelfs") at 22" H x 9" W (x 15" D). If they were 12-14" H, then yes, they would be proportioned fairly "skinny".
They are also sealed, which is not the usual, so they roll off in the low end much slower than a vented design. In real rooms, with relatively stiff walls, like a hotel room, there tends to be significant gain at low frequencies, which coupled with the slow roll off at LF, tends to give them (sealed speakers) the perception of the deeper bass being present.
Styling is obviously as subjective as "sound" (and a heavy contributor!), but these adhere to a strict form follows function philosophy, hence the rather large horn. All of these elements (and more), are why they sound exactly the way they do, room to room, with nary a "treatment" in sight.

cheers,

AJ


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



ajinfla said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> The cabinet depth only contributes to the overall enclosed volume, which does indeed contribute to how deep a (passive) speaker will play. The tradeoff is always sensitivity, size and deep bass, so a larger cabinet is required for the other two. Regarding "proportion", keep in mind you are seeing it (3D) in person, Jim in photos. Perhaps lost is the scale, that these are fairly large (for "bookshelfs") at 22" H x 9" W (x 15" D). If they were 12-14" H, then yes, they would be proportioned fairly "skinny".
> They are also sealed, which is not the usual, so they roll off in the low end much slower than a vented design. In real rooms, with relatively stiff walls, like a hotel room, there tends to be significant gain at low frequencies, which coupled with the slow roll off at LF, tends to give them (sealed speakers) the perception of the deeper bass being present.
> ...


Thanks for the explanation AJ!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

So, with that, I have posted all my thoughts and impressions through Saturday.

I will be starting on Sunday's impressions beginning tomorrow. However, I would like to start to collect everyone's thoughts on what you like in the process so far, what you think can be improved upon, and any suggestions on what you would like to see included in future show reviews. For those exhibitors following along, what types of information would you like to see provided through these reviews?

As this is my first experience doing this type of review, I want to make sure I am tailoring these to provide you all with the best possible information as well as improving my ability to perform them. Do not worry about offending me - I have thick skin.  If you do not feel comfortable posting it, please feel free to PM me.

I will say - it may seem as if I liked everything!  Truth be told, it was a great event and there were just a handful of setups that I thought did not perform well. It was quite a collection of amazing gear.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*

Thanks for the very in-depth reviews and pictures Joe! I'm glad you were able to visit Mark Seaton's room, I bet his system sounds better than those costing 10x as much.

We need to get you a press pass and send you to more of these events


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



ALMFamily said:


> My last stop on Saturday was in the Indy Audio Labs / Waterfall Audio room. A few photos:


Oh those are beautiful  Thats is definitely my kind of look for a speaker.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



Infrasonic said:


> Thanks for the very in-depth reviews and pictures Joe! I'm glad you were able to visit Mark Seaton's room, I bet his system sounds better than those costing 10x as much.
> 
> We need to get you a press pass and send you to more of these events


It did as a matter of fact - definitely one of my best experiences of the weekend. And, I think I am going to go to LSAF - should be fun!



tonyvdb said:


> Oh those are beautiful  Thats is definitely my kind of look for a speaker.


I know, right?! While they of course would not fly in a dedicated HT, they are probably one of the most WAF friendly speakers you will find for other places in the house.

And, do not forget guys - let me know your thoughts on improving this review process!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



ALMFamily said:


> And, do not forget guys - let me know your thoughts on improving this review process!


Just a thought for next time you do this that you have a dedicated thread where no one can post and have a separate discussion thread that way things dont get so spread out.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



tonyvdb said:


> Just a thought for next time you do this that you have a dedicated tread where no one can post and have a separate discussion thread that way things dont get so spread out.


That is a great idea Tony - I will definitely use that one. Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: AXPONA 2013 Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*



tonyvdb said:


> Just a thought for next time you do this that you have a dedicated thread where no one can post and have a separate discussion thread that way things dont get so spread out.





ALMFamily said:


> That is a great idea Tony - I will definitely use that one. Thanks!


We can probably do this with this thread. I can remove all the comments to a discussion thread pretty easily. Add a link to the first post for the discussion thread. We can close this thread and Joe can continue to add his content. A couple of times on each page he can reference the discussion thread... as well as at the end of the thread when he is done.

*EDIT:* Done! This is now the discussion thread for the *AXPONA 2013 Official Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS*


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If you have been following along, I have completed the official show reports.

Some of my final thoughts:

- There are a lot of expensive speakers out there. Does spending more on speakers make them better? In my opinion, no. Some of the best systems I heard this past weekend cost significantly less.

- Chicago was a prime target for an audio show. The last I saw, the final count on attendees was over 4,000 which is a great turnout for its first go. From some of the early reports I have read, there will be more exhibitors next year.

- One of my first speaker auditions was the Klipsch RF62s. I found them to be too forward for me personally, and it turned into thinking all horns would be the same. This past weekend changed that utterly - there were several horn driven speakers, and I was struck by just how smooth and relaxing the listening experience was. Now, if I can only commission Luther to build me a pair! 

- Audio people really come from all walks of life - most of the people were ordinary joes (pun intended) just like me.

- I never got tired going from one room to the next and listening to the next system. Matter of fact, I never stopped for lunch any of the three days - I was just so enjoying the experience I could not stop to eat.  If you ever have the opportunity, do yourself a favor and attend a show - and do not be afraid of going in to listen to a system you know you will never afford.

I have had a couple great suggestions for reporting on shows moving forward which I tried to incorporate in the final posts. That said, let me know what you like about the show report, and what you would like to see in future show reports.

Any questions, comments, or thoughts, fire away!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Marvelous job sir Joe! :clap:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Someone should cover the cost of Joe's note pads, or he has a mind like a steel trap. Great read all the way thru.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> Marvelous job sir Joe! :clap:





B- one said:


> Someone should cover the cost of Joe's note pads, or he has a mind like a steel trap. Great read all the way thru.


Thanks! 

One suggestion that was made was to take a picture of the room number before going into the room - that way, I will not lose track of what was in each room. Like this one!

One of my tasks before the next show is to create a checklist for myself so that I make sure to get all the info I can. I am thinking about creating a short list of tracks -portions of them anyway - and save them to a USB stick so that I can listen to the same stuff across different systems.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I really enjoyed reading your coverage of this show, it was a nice diversion from my normal daily routine. Very, very good job my friend. :T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

A great read indeed and excellent job of reporting. Sonnie, you might want to lock Joe up with a long term contract so we don't lose him to another team.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Ha... we have planted a device on him that with the press of a button it can cause him great pain if he bails. :devil:

Besides... he loves us too much and we love him too. :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

theJman said:


> I really enjoyed reading your coverage of this show, it was a nice diversion from my normal daily routine. Very, very good job my friend. :T


Thanks Jim! After reading the depth in your reviews, I figured I had better do a good job or else.... 



JBrax said:


> A great read indeed and excellent job of reporting. Sonnie, you might want to lock Joe up with a long term contract so we don't lose him to another team.


Thanks Jeff! Hmmmm..... I wonder if there is a free agency signing period. Something tells me I will just get the franchise tag! :rofl:



Sonnie said:


> Ha... we have planted a device on him that with the press of a button it can cause him great pain if he bails. :devil:
> 
> Besides... he loves us too much and we love him too. :T


:unbelievable::rubeyes: OK, now that just creeped me out! Besides, I can't go - all the plants will die (virtual high five to the person that can place that quote from a movie!)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought it was "You can't go..."


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> I thought it was "You can't go..."


Well, true, but that would just not have made any sense - you guys would have thought I had an imaginary friend and there are no good ends to that!

However, virtual high five since you obviously know! :clap:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Awesome report Joe :yes:

As others have already mentioned this is some of the best show coverage I have seen on a website, I really enjoyed it and can't wait for future coverage.

I really don't have anything to add in which you can improve on, it was all good for me. I really appreciated all the pictures, list of components and the review of the room. Maybe the best advice would be to keep it the same, sometimes adding more does not necessarily make it better. I do notice some online magazines have begun putting video interviews of the sales person talking about the product. I personally don't like that as generally it is boring so maybe don't add that to your list of things to do. I much more preferred your pics, components list and thoughts to any online interview from CES.

You really brought the show to life for those who could not be there, thank you for that.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Funny story, I just checked my e-mail and audiogon sent a link to there coverage, guess what, more videos and nothing to read. 

For me it is just a lazy approach and seems more like a marketing video then the fine quality reporting you did Joe. I usually fast forward through commercials like most people so why do these other places make there coverage like a commercial?

Once again thanks Joe, it's refreshing to read great reporting on these shows and not have to watch an infomercial.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

sub_crazy said:


> Awesome report Joe :yes:
> 
> As others have already mentioned this is some of the best show coverage I have seen on a website, I really enjoyed it and can't wait for future coverage.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike! And, thanks for the suggestion. When I walked into this, I decided to treat it like I would treat a GTG and focus on analyzing each system. It made it feel more comfortable for me - I did not feel like a reporter, I felt more like a guy there to audition a system.



sub_crazy said:


> Funny story, I just checked my e-mail and audiogon sent a link to there coverage, guess what, more videos and nothing to read.
> 
> For me it is just a lazy approach and seems more like a marketing video then the fine quality reporting you did Joe. I usually fast forward through commercials like most people so why do these other places make there coverage like a commercial?
> 
> Once again thanks Joe, it's refreshing to read great reporting on these shows and not have to watch an infomercial.


I got that same one! I also got one from AXPONA that was all videos. The AXPONA web site has links to show reports from different places - I am hoping they will add a link to ours as it seems most are just as you said - a commercial. Joe consumer can see that on the websites for each of the systems.....


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Axpona would be wise to add a link to your coverage, it is a lot better exposure for them than anyone other site.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Fine job Joe, and Thats the Facts Jack!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have no idea why they have not added a link to our coverage, yet have added several others. We started our coverage on the 8th and Joe pretty much continued with in-depth details non-stop. I suppose we are not far enough up the totem pole to get their attention as soon as some others did. I am very disappointed to say the least. Joe worked very hard and certainly deserves full recognition by Axpona. This will be great advertising for them... could be better if they had paid closer attention to us.

I sent an email to Steve a few days ago with links. I sent another tonight and got an auto-responder that he is out of pocket until April 8th. So I suppose if they do link to us, it probably will not be until then. Hopefully my emails will not get to buried among his other emails. It's a shame because there will no doubt be more people visiting their site within the first few weeks of the show to get links to show coverage... which means a LOT of people who visit their site will probably go to the other coverages and will miss out on the BEST coverage of the show. 

We should get more appreciation of our coverage from the other shows once they see the type of coverage we provide. Maybe next year Axpona will be a little more prompt in recognizing us as well.

Please be sure to use their Contact Us and let them know what you think of Joe's coverage. :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Heard back from Steve and says he will get the link up soon.


----------



## SnakeRiverAudio (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello Joe, Sonnie, and everyone here at HTS!

First and foremost, I'd like to thank Joe for his great article. You guys have quite a valuable asset here in him, so don't let him slip away or get bored, by any means!

From a manufacturer's perspective who's done a lot of shows, Joe's reporting was a breath of fresh air. Finally, someone who actually took the time to sit and take notes, and accurately report what his senses were telling him. As the reader of his article, it was very easy to re-live his experiences vicariously through his writings and pictures. As you might guess, we are often stuck in our own showrooms, and don't often get time to go visit other rooms and systems. I loved reading Joe's writings, and of course kept waiting and waiting to read his thoughts of our own rooms. He must have known I was watching, as he waited to add us in until the very last entry!

I also loved the neutral, unbiased non-advertising-customer-leaning approach that Joe was able to take. From one of the "small guys" who has an amazing product but not a big ad budget, it was great to get equally thorough reporting and recognition.

So, to Joe - Thank you, man! You are greatly appreciated!

And to everyone else here at HTS, thank you for providing such an open-air place to share experiences and information, and allowing articles like Joe's to have a home.

May your ears always be smiling!
Jonny Wilson
President, Snake River Audio


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

SnakeRiverAudio said:


> Hello Joe, Sonnie, and everyone here at HTS!
> 
> First and foremost, I'd like to thank Joe for his great article. You guys have quite a valuable asset here in him, so don't let him slip away or get bored, by any means!
> 
> ...


Welcome to HTS Jonny! :wave:

Thanks for taking the time to read through the thread and post - I really appreciate your feedback and am glad that, from a manufacturer's point of view, you found this show review beneficial. Hope to run into you again at another show!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

While I was in the rooms, I did meet with John Atkinson of Stereophile and he was sitting diligently reading his notes and discussing the secrets of one of the vendors. He did listen quite intently but his words must be read more and the fact that he owns the magazine may help. I also met Valin and Harley but they were on the main floor pushing books and chating. I think the above descriptions do need to be out there as Joe is very correct. While not everyone will agree with what is posted, they will all have a good read.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Jonny... thank you for the kind words. 

Joe isn't going anywhere. If he does he won't be able to write or type. :devil:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL once you join the HTS your a lifer! if you want out you have to give up a limb or other body part


----------



## mitja (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice :gulp::gulp::gulp:


----------



## Gorilla83 (Sep 21, 2011)

Joe, Nice work! If this event is going down next year, I may take a ride (or flight) out there.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Gorilla83 said:


> Joe, Nice work! If this event is going down next year, I may take a ride (or flight) out there.


Andrew, you're everywhere! Don't you have a regular job or something? Seems like all you do is host GTG's and build DIY projects. Must be nice... :neener:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Gorilla83 said:


> Joe, Nice work! If this event is going down next year, I may take a ride (or flight) out there.


Thanks Andrew - sure wish I could swing your GTG this year. You guys have quite an event planned.

They have actually already scheduled AXPONA in Chicago for next year with pretty much all the vendors returning as well as a list of vendors that want to display. IIRC, the dates are April 25-27...


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

man i do love the legacy focus speakers.shame i cant afford them.someone pass the drool towel please.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

pharoah said:


> man i do love the legacy focus speakers.shame i cant afford them.someone pass the drool towel please.


Perhaps you can. I went to a GTG this past weekend, and some gorgeous pearl black SE's were one of the featured speakers. The owner is actually selling them, which might be within your budget.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

theJman said:


> Perhaps you can. I went to a GTG this past weekend, and some gorgeous pearl black SE's were one of the featured speakers. The owner is actually selling them, which might be within your budget.


that would be awesome,however we just moved.spent alot of money on new furniture and basically everything.so its just not in the cards at the moment.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Joe. When you schedule your trip to come down to see Ryan, let me know. I don't live far from him. Maybe we can meet up one evening.

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

bpape said:


> Joe. When you schedule your trip to come down to see Ryan, let me know. I don't live far from him. Maybe we can meet up one evening.
> 
> Bryan


Sounds good Bryan - I have sent Ryan a couple emails but have not heard back from him. He said something about having a GTG when he completes his new shop, so I hope to be able to swing that.


----------



## kiss999 (May 11, 2013)

Is there a Axpona 2014?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Was


----------

